# gregs south side raceway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

race results from gregs south side raceway Friday july 12 2013

flexis 

1st Darrell 193 laps
2nd greg 193 laps
3rd rick 192 laps
4th bruce 174 laps
5th dennis 165 laps 
6th bart 153 laps


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> race results from gregs south side raceway Friday july 12 2013
> 
> flexis
> 
> ...


It's funny this is the first time we have seen results posted from Gregs track,probably because it's the first time Honda won there! Lol:freak:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I was just thinking the same thing.......


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

cause greg keeps them so I printed out an extra


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results for friday aug 9 2013*

race results 
fcr,s 
1st greg 111
2nd Darrell 106
3rd bruce 98
4th russ 95
5th bart 93


flexi,s

1st Darrell 134
2nd greg 128
3rd russ 123
4th bruce 123
5th bart 111


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Cheater Flexi motor?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

well hold on that's a 3 pete won the last 3 flexi races at gregs hum.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice going , hot rod!:thumbsup:


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Flexi Races*

I will have to drive a little better and bring out the "Secret Weapon" car this next time.No slowing down in the dead man curve this time!!!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races ar gregs south side raceway*

ok guys race results for Friday aug 23 2013

FCR,S

1st jon 113 laps
2nd Kerry 108
3rd Darrell 108
4th russ 107
5th greg 106
6th corky 104
7th bruce 97
8th bart 93


FLEXIS 

1st Darrell 126 
2nd jon 125
3rd greg 118
4th russ 115
5th corky 113
6th bruce 110
7th Kerry 107
8th bart 98

sry that's 4 wins in a row in flexis nice racing guys.:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results for friday sept 6th 2013*

Fcr,s race results 4 sept 6th 2013

1st darrell 112
2nd greg 108
3rd corky 107
4th kerry 107
5th jon 107
6th andy 100
7th bruce 98



flexis
1st greg 127
2nd kerry 126
3rd darrell 122
4th bruce 115
5th jon 114
6th corky 113.

Race results friday sept 6th 2013.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results 4 friday sept 20 2013*

ok guys results 4 Friday sept 20 2013 
FCR,S 

1ST GREG 109
2ND KERRY 108
3RD RUSS 107
4TH DARRELL 102
5TH CORKY 101
6TH BRUCE 99.

FLEXIES

1ST GREG 123
2ND DARRELL 118
3RD KERRY 116
4TH RUSS 113
5TH CORKY 109
6TH BRUCE 105

RESULTS SEPT 20TH 2013.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results for friday oct 4th 2013*

tonights race results Friday oct 4th 

FCR,S 
1ST JON 108 LAPS
2ND GREG 105 
3RD DARRELL 104 
4TH CORKY 100
5TH RUSS 97
6TH RICK S 96
7TH ANDY 95
8TH BRUCE 89

FLEXIS 
1ST JON 125
2ND DARRELL 121 
3RD GREG 118
4TH BRUCE 116
5TH RICK S 113
6TH CORKY 111
7TH RUSS 110
8TH ANDY 101


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at gregs fri oct 18th*

race results 4 fri oct 18th 2013

flexis

1st jon 129
2nd Kerry 124
3rd greg 124
4th Darrell 124
5th russ 119
6th bruce 119
7th rick 118
8th corky 115
9th rod 109
10th andy 108
11th bart 97



fcr,s 

1st Kerry 109
2nd andy 106
3rd rick 105
4th corky 104
5th jon 103
6th russ 101
7th Darrell 101
8th rod 98
9th greg 97
10th bruce 94
11th bart 93


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> race results 4 fri oct 18th 2013
> 
> flexis
> 
> ...


looks like the raceway is growing in participants like a "Weed" :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

